# Plants as incentive!



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

Ok so since this is, sorta, plant related I wanted to post this here, but If it's not allowed please remove it. 

So I'm a heavy set fella and my wife has given me an incentive to lose some weight. She agreed that if I can lose 30 pounds, in no specific amount of time, then I can spend 50$ on plants....or...one single plant. Now, this is kinda huge for me because I've got a monthly budget of 15$ to spend. So...being able to, hopefully, get one rare plant, one I wouldn't probably buy, sounded great! Now the weight loss thing was really my idea. My wife loves me as I am...but...I've gotten a little large in the past few years and I wanna do something about it. And we just had a baby 3 months ago so the 3 months I took off from work didn't help that any either! So anyways enough rambling here's my current weight and goal.
Weight:290
Goal:260
I'm going to be using an app called my fitness pal. It sets you up with a calorie budget if you put how many pounds you wanna lose each week. So I'm gonna try to lose 2 pounds per week, hopefully more, and see how it goes. Oh and the only "working out" I'm going to do is use a stationary bike and walk when it's nice outside. I know weight loss is a touchy subject for some but for me I need to change something before my little girl starts being more active! 
I'll do my best to post weekly weight loss updates, good or bad. If you wanna follow along...please do or...I can delete this post because it's dumb. 🤣


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Good luck! I'm trying to get and keep some weight off that I've put on over the last year. I'm still fairly slim but I don't comfortably fit in my nice clothes very well.

Ps. What plant are you going for?


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

I get that! I went up to size 42 pants and XXL shirts. 😬😂 I'd like to get back to xl and 38 pants. 
I've not really looked but mygreenobsession has some really cool and unique plants. Also, the alocasia tiny dancer looks really cool!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Picking the plant might help keep you inspired  , at least that's how it works for me. Specific rewards get more work towards them than vague rewards for me.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

I like the concept of using plants as a reward.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

I’ve definitely put on some pandemic weight. I updated my watch, charged my headphones and have taken a minute of my 5k pace in the last week. I hate running but also hate being squishy.

I think you can do this shit! I will send you a nice piece of manzanita and a half dozen miniature Neoregelia if you can get 275 by December 10th.


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

Fishinguy - Yea that makes sense. I'll look around and see what sounds cool. I don't mind the price, but I want to be able to grow it and not kill it. 🤣

Woodswalker - I thought so! My wife is pretty cool about the hobby but when it comes to spending money on the expensive ones... It's hard to justify other than, "it'll look cool and I really want it!"

Dpfarr - man I get that, running isn't my jam. but I also don't want to do keto and stop eating foods I love.... mountain dew is my friend...but i do need to consume in moderation. And you better not be joking, because that's super awesome! I'll do my best to get there in 4 weeks. Heres a photo of my current weight as of like 5 minutes ago. I won't update but once a week. It's easy to get discouraged when you don't see change day to day.
If anyone wants to join me...you can start today and post weights with meh!


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

Sorry about the angle, I'll do it better next time so you don't need to flip your phones or monitors. 😂


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

TeddytheFinger said:


> Sorry about the angle, I'll do it better next time so you don't need to flip your phones or monitors. 😂


Luckily I can read upside down.


----------



## macg (Apr 19, 2018)

Since this thread is about exercise and frogs (2 things that will always be a part of my life), I'll add my 2 cents.

The most effective weight loss program I ever did when trying to improve my cardiovascular capability was simply eating 1 meal a day (plus daily exercise). At that meal, I could eat whatever I wanted. Literally ice cream, steak, whatever. And I did. My stomach shrank so much during the other 23 hours of the day that I actually couldn't eat that much when mealtime came. 

I ended up losing weight so quickly that it affected me mentally, so i had to stop.

Everybody is different, so give it a try if you want. Just be careful about throwing your body chemistry into chaos.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Get it.








I’ll add a piece of Marcgravia El Coco (or any other Marcgravia I have) if you can do 270 by 12/10!


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Great idea, DPfarr!

To continue your trajectory, I'll send you a mystery plant package if you can reach 260lbs. by 10th January 2021.


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

Lol you guys!!! I probably picked the worst time to do this since the holidays are fast approaching. But....I'll accept and do my best! So I'll post photos like the one above showing my weight. If you need some sort of or accountability or what not pm me and we can figure it out.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Well, if you can make progress during the holidays, it should be that much easier to stay focused the rest of the year.


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

Lol ain't that the truth!


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

It's Monday! Ok, here is my weight after a week of counting calories and riding a stationary bike. The counting hasn't been too hard it's the whole "not wanting to eat everything" part that has been tough. 🤣
I also cut pop out until the weekends, which wasn't as bad as I thought, but I'll probably go to one 32oz of pop one day a week, instead of two, from here on out. Anyway if you have any questions let me know! I'm almost to my goal of 260!!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice work! I don't know what other folks do to keep motivated on a stationary bike, but I always use my laptop to watch junk on YouTube and Prime that I wouldn't otherwise watch. Military documentaries, adventure documentaries, and old Metallica concerts are pretty good tools for getting my brain to shut off and forget how long I've been pedaling.


----------



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

Great progress man! Keep it up!


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

Thanks guys! I'm pretty excited to see them pounds come off. After biking for a week I've noticed how much easier it is for me to walk up our stairs...so that's pretty cool!


----------



## Cascadian (Nov 10, 2020)

Great work. Though I have different motivations (my wife is a botanist, so I have to tell her to throttle the plant buying, for the space we have) I’ve lost 24 pounds since august and am within a few pounds of short term goal and a little more with the overall goal (was 240 now 216, goal is somewhere around 200). I used noom (their marketing worked well on me) Glad you are sharing it. Sharing makes it easier and more rewarding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

That's awesome on the 24 pounds!! I've heard of noom but the subscription was a turn off for me. I figured if I can't lose weight with a free app I wasn't going to do it if I had to pay to do it...ya know?


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

It's not too bad biking indoors...right now I'm only doing 15 minutes until I can go longer. I just try to do it right when I get home from work while I'm still motivated!!


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

The first ten pounds felt like a sprint, but I think now it's turning into a marathon. Here's my progress from last week! Pounds are still coming off, looks like I just might hit 270 by December 10th after all!
However, I have two Thanksgiving's this week to attend...so...things could change. 🤣


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

I hope y'all had a good Thanksgiving! I know i ate way too much and was a bit concerned how today's weigh in was going to go. But after my two Thanksgiving's I just got right back to calorie counting. Didn't do any biking though....I'll need to start that this week again. Anywho, here's where I am this morning. And yes this is a new photo, not the same as last week's even though the weights the same.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

1lb/day GO!


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

Almost there!!


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

I
was willing to admit that I wasn't going to be able to lose 7 pounds by the 10th...but...I just might! However, if I don't, I'm feeling pretty darn good for coming so far!!


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

You made it past the half way point.


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

DPfarr said:


> You made it past the half way point.


Do you need my shipping address?! 🤣


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

It has been a long time since I've updated this so it's high time I....ya know...gave an update! I haven't quite stuck with the calorie counting and weight loss thing as much as I wanted to. I'm setting new goals with specific plants at certain weights. I'll prob try to post twice a month my weight loss progress, if that's ok. I'm not too far off from where I last updated but...it's far off enough. Anyway, here's my weight now.


----------

